# no desk job for me!



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

After sitting here for 12 hours with a few breaks here and there to talk to parents, I have realized I am in the perfect job for me--teaching kindergartners. :banana Wah-hoo!!!! :banana :banana :banana :banana 

I never get to sit down and that it good. :banana 

I would hate a desk job! Yech! :mum 

Dear God, I've got an hour and 40 minutes more to go! At least I am getting paid to do this. If the parents don't show up, I still get paid! :banana 

Leilanistar :b


----------



## Ryanoles (Aug 4, 2004)

Way to go, it's great to find something that you love (or even like!) doing.


----------

